# Breakfast of Champions



## danalec99 (Jul 13, 2007)

jun 07


----------



## hdukphotographs (Jul 17, 2007)

Thoses are the most beautiful eyes ive ever seen.Gorgeous baby


----------



## hudsonp (Jul 18, 2007)

cute shot!  


i have a buddy that works for Verizon and he got me the dummy model of the 8700bb because my daughter wont leave mine alone, she now has her very own crackberry


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 18, 2007)

hehe... I'll need a friend in Verizon soon. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## holga girl (Jul 20, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> jun 07



my goodness, that is one adorable child!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 20, 2007)

LOVE the shot!!! He is soooOOOooo cute, and there's such a cheeky look in his eyes as he gnaws at the blackberry.

[I saw a toy blackberry in a store just the other day!  I figured if my real one ever breaks down, I should get that one to help me get over withdrawal symptoms]


----------



## Peniole (Jul 20, 2007)

Cute


----------

